#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  add button in ms powerpoint to save each slide into image jpg

## Akika

Hi,
How can i assign a macro to a button into powerpoint and a text field that wen clicked it save each slides into an image of jpg.
and named as per the jpg as the ppt title_<v1>.ppt

each slides to be saved in the same folder.
ppt attached.

ANy idea?

----------


## mrice

You might be able to use the suggestion here

http://www.vbaexpress.com/forum/show...69-save-as-jpg

----------

